#  >  > Living And Legal Affairs In Thailand >  >  > Farming & Gardening In Thailand >  >  DIY Hydroponics System

## dirtydog

*Build a Homemade Hydroponics System for your garden or Balcony.*
 

 Hydroponics gardening is easy, once you learn the basics and have spent a little time fine tuning a system that works. Fact is, much of the work is in learning all the basic info, setting up, and adjusting your first system. These pages will help you do just that.

Hydroponics gardening boils down to simply this: The food is in the water. All considerations when designing a system will focus on this and on the types of plants you are growing. This includes...


 How to get the food/water to the plants How you keep the plants from drowning How to make sure there are no problemsHow to get food/water, also called nutrient solution, to your plants requires a look at the different hydroponic gardening systems. As you look over each type of system, you will see how each one addresses these three concerns.




*Hydroponics Growing Systems

*

There are as many ways to deliver the nutrient solution to the plants as you can possibly think of. For our purpose here, lets take a look at the main ones. Visit the pages below for a crash course on each hydroponics gardening system.

Hand wateringThe reservoir methodThe flood and drain methodThe drip systemThe nutrient film techniqueThe wick systemAeroponics*The Media

*

No, I'm not talking about the paparattzi here. Except for aeroponics, you have to grow your roots into something besides air. The best hydroponic medias are...

nutrient freenuetral Phretain waterretain airdrain quicklyJust as there are many hydroponics growing systems, there are many, many different types of grow media. Some types of media are better suited for certain grow systems, so you need to do a little research (the pages above will help). The best media that meet the above requirements and that people most commonly use are...

rockwoolexpanded clay pelletsperliteperlite/ vermiculite mixperlite/ coconut coir mixVolcanic rock chips*Homemade Hydro

*

Some homemade systems are more difficult to put together than others. Most aeroponics systems for example, I would recommed you just buy. A small flood and drain (aka ebb and flow) system, on the other hand, can be put together for less than $50 and will work just fine. If you want to go this route, brush up on all the basics, than visit my homemade hydro page.



*The Basics of Feeding

*

Besides the environment you put your hydroponics system into, success with hydroponics depends largely on one single factor...the quality of your nutrient solution. Your plants nutrient needs change as they grow, and the nutrient solution needs to change with them. You can find all the best guidelines on my hydroponics feeding tips page. This page covers...

N-P-K ratiossecondary nutrientstrace nutrientsnutrient strengthPh successnutrient imbalancesdissolved oxygen levelsusing hydrogen peroxidenutrient tempflushing*Organic Hydroponics

*

The best of both worlds. Organic hydroponics is simply hydroponics in which the nutrient solution is made with organic fertilizers. You get all the benefits of hydroponics gardening, AND all the benefits of organic gardening. There are some special considerations with this approach, however. Check them out on my organic hydroponics page.



*A Fair Warning*

When plants do not have to grow roots down into the soil to "mine" for food, they use that extra energy to grow fast above ground. These faster growth rates are the biggest attraction to hydroponics gardening.

However, if conditions are not kept right this can also be your biggest problem. The only way the plant gets to stay lazy is for you to keep giving it EXACTLY what it needs EVERYDAY. If you don't, the plant has no other protection...no backup plan...there will be damage. Since growth rates are fast, the damage will happen quickly. For the best info on how to keep your hydro-friends happy, see my hydroponics feeding tips page.


http://www.jasons-indoor-guide-to-organic-and-hydroponics-gardening.com/hydroponics-gardening.html

----------


## dirtydog

*Hydroponics Garden Homemade System*
 





 *Build Your Own Hydroponic Garden*
 





*Build a Hydroponics System Cheaply & Easily*

----------


## astasinim

Another system, thats very successful and economical.

----------


## jessicachou

*Vertical hydroponics system* 



The full vertical hydroponics system mainly used to cultivate flowers and fruits such as strawberries. The system consists of 20 blembaks and 2 water tanks. Each blembak has 16 or 17 holes, which means 330 flowers can be cultivated with this system. You may put square 330 blankets in the 330 holes of blembaks, and make the blanket full of rock wool. Trip irrigation of culture solution can be achieved by using pump and plastic pipe. We also can provide the device of lighting and ventilation, such as HPS, ventilation pipe and so on. This system is extendable in height, since we can add blembaks layers to the top. You can work to heights of 4 meters, which is ideal in locations limited in floor-area. Likewise, you can remove layers to the desired height, hence allowing the userto utilize the system in virtually any area! It takes you 9 days to get clean andfresh flowers or fruit by using this system.


Hydroponics System flower pot fence greenhouse

----------


## rodders

Hi I've been researching hydroponics of late and wondered if there is anywhere in Pattaya where I can get nutrient solution, media, pots etc or do I have to go to Bangkok? I tried to PM you but it wouldn't let me coz I haven't done 20 posts yet. I just registered to ask you this question as it seems you are local to me. So feel free to PM me back . 
Thanks

----------


## spikebs4

if and when you start growing the green , put me down for a few cwt ...

----------


## lorenzoital1

iam anew member, can same one help me, his there any where in thailand, that i can do a course, in hydroponics gardining, i would realley like too learn, and where his the best places too bye hydroponics systems, in thailand, thank you, would travel any where

----------


## lorenzoital1

> *Vertical hydroponics system* 
> 
> 
> 
> The full vertical hydroponics system mainly used to cultivate flowers and fruits such as strawberries. The system consists of 20 blembaks and 2 water tanks. Each blembak has 16 or 17 holes, which means 330 flowers can be cultivated with this system. You may put square 330 blankets in the 330 holes of blembaks, and make the blanket full of rock wool. Trip irrigation of culture solution can be achieved by using pump and plastic pipe. We also can provide the device of lighting and ventilation, such as HPS, ventilation pipe and so on. This system is extendable in height, since we can add blembaks layers to the top. You can work to heights of 4 meters, which is ideal in locations limited in floor-area. Likewise, you can remove layers to the desired height, hence allowing the userto utilize the system in virtually any area! It takes you 9 days to get clean andfresh flowers or fruit by using this system.
> 
> 
> Hydroponics System flower pot fence greenhouse


hello, can you help,iam realley interestesd, in learning hydroponics gardining, do you know off in course that i could attend, or, point me in the rith direction, thank you verry much

----------


## DroversDog

> iam anew member, can same one help me, his there any where in thailand, that i can do a course, in hydroponics gardining, i would realley like too learn, and where his the best places too bye hydroponics systems, in thailand, thank you, would travel any where


Autopot in the UK has some really neat systems that are ideal to start doing hydroponics with. The nice thing is they have a Thai distributor - https://autopot.asia/.

For the beginner I would suggest to start with the easy2grow kit (I use these). The kit is an auto watering system which is perfect if you are like me and travel a lot. Just keep the tank full of nutrients and water once the roots are established and it looks after itself.
For the growing medium you can find Vermiculite, Perlite, and Hydroton  can be sourced from Chatuchak Markets. The shop I use just across from J.J. Mall. They also sell a 2 part nutrient mix, though I could not tell you how good it is.....

----------


## sulasno

is there a supplier in Thailand that can supply the whole system ?

----------


## pseudolus

Well this thread has brought in a large chunk of thailand potential dope suppliers then. Wonder how long it will take for the MIB to cotton onto it and go knocking on some doors for their cut of the action.

----------


## sulasno

I found some here

?????????,????????????,????????????,?????????,????  ?????Hydroponics,????????????????,??????????,?????  ?????,????AB

----------


## JournalistsAreLiars

hello, anybody knows websites of good hydro equipment suppliers in Thailand ? Thanks.

----------


## thunder30101

I buy all my stuff from these guys, had good luck so far. There are some other Bkk shops but higreen shows their price and shipping costs and is very price competitive (cheaper in most cases). Website is in thai but google translated does a good job.
????????????? - Higreenshop : Hydroponic Shop Online : Inspired by LnwShop.com

----------


## thaimeme

> I buy all my stuff from these guys, had good luck so far. There are some other Bkk shops but higreen shows their price and shipping costs and is very price competitive (cheaper in most cases). Website is in thai but google translated does a good job.
> ????????????? - Higreenshop : Hydroponic Shop Online : Inspired by LnwShop.com


And from personal observations, these practices are becoming more than just fashionable - home and commercial, as well.

Such worthy investments pay for themselves in a very short time.

 :Smile:

----------


## JournalistsAreLiars

Hello, somebody here is still gardening hydro with good results ?

Thanks.

----------

